# Joey



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

I am just curious of what you think of my rooster joey. I want to post this so i don't forget in the morning. But for some reason i don't have any pictures of him


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chick, are you having a problem posting pics?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Chick, are you having a problem posting pics?


No i just don't have a picture of him on my phone


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> No i just don't have a picture of him on my phone


Joey is the full black one


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Man do i love joey. He is the one stiting in his food


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chick named small fri said:


> No i just don't have a picture of him on my phone


Good to know.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

He’s a pretty boy! Roosters can be a joy. Even if they are jerks too. Lol


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> He’s a pretty boy! Roosters can be a joy. Even if they are jerks too. Lol


Well joey isa super sweet boy


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Chick named small fri said:


> Well joey isa super sweet boy


Awesome. I have a few of those.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Awesome. I have a few of those.


Me to hazelnut and joey my sweet boys


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Well joey isa super sweet boy


I just want my rooster ((


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I just want my rooster ((


What


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> What


Nvm


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Joey is the full black one
> View attachment 41732


Really gorgeous!😍. Do you have any more pictures of the one I see in the photo that is black and has a lit of gold neck feathers?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Really gorgeous!😍. Do you have any more pictures of the one I see in the photo that is black and has a lit of gold neck feathers?


Are you talking about the first pic if so her name is hope and i will send a pic of her on here in the morning. Also she has a brother going for sale on craigslist soon. I will post a pic of him on here to. Have a nice morning.
The one who is for sale soon.So yeah. Just for some people hope is not for sale. I wrote this reply at 2:30 am so don't judge my horable spelling.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Are you talking about the first pic if so her name is hope and i will send a pic of her on here in the morning. Also she has a brother going for sale on craigslist soon. I will post a pic of him on here to. Have a nice morning.
> The one who is for sale soon.So yeah. Just for some people hope is not for sale. I wrote this reply at 2:30 am so don't judge my horable spelling.











Here is hope.








This is speack. He is the one for sale soon.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> View attachment 42183
> 
> Here is hope.
> View attachment 42185
> ...


Oh yes, Hope looks just like my black sexlink, they could be twins, wow!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh yes, Hope looks just like my black sexlink, they could be twins, wow!


Oh maybe I hatched a black sexlink Form pne of my eggs.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Oh maybe I hatched a black sexlink Form pne of my eggs.


Oh maybe.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh maybe.


Omgomgomg gove me your rooster he’s so pretty


----------

